# bluetooth pandora



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Just saw this as I was posting in a related thread. This is not possible. The logic is when you stream audio via Bluetooth your doing just that - streaming audio not data. Thus MyLink doesn't know it's Pandora. Obviously you can stream Pandora over Bluetooth but you would have no control of Pandora on your radio (it would be all on your cell phone).


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

josheco12 said:


> Has anybody been able to get the Pandora app to work through the Bluetooth in their cruze?


There are other treads here. My experience, with an Iphone 4S, is that for the Pandora app to work, the Iphone must be plugged into the USB port. I believe Android phones may work with the Pandora app over bluetooth, but not the Iphone. Pages 26 and 27 of the supplemental "Infotainment" manual in my car indicate this is so. Link to that below.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...p/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze_nav.pdf

I think you can also get help through the mylink.com website.

Best,


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

:goodjob: you are correct. Apparently with an Android or Blackberry you can use Pandora with bluetooth streaming.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I can confirm on a 2013 ECO we bought today, pandora streamed flawlessly AND included album art / info's on the screen. I was very impressed! I am using a Samsung Note 2 phone.


----------

